# HyperX  keyboard profiles



## cucker tarlson (Jul 19, 2020)

hyperx owners,you gotta check out this channel









						Mars
					

Custom HyperX RGB Lighting Profiles




					www.youtube.com
				




lots of nice profiles for your kb.
you gotta update your ngenuity to the recent beta to use hkx profiles.it's a much better experience than old ngenuity.works faster,looks clearer and you can save those profiles to replace the built-in ones so no longer do you have to wait for ngenuity to launch in windows to change it.

highly recommended.

if you found more channels like this or create your own profiles then post them here


----------

